# Heading Back Down in May



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

The wife and I are headed back to Orange Beach for a week in May and will be staying at the Four Seasons again. This time my 4 year old grandson will be joining us. He is my #1 fishing buddy and I can't wait to share the week with him.

He has never fished off of a pier before and I have no doubt he is going to love it. That and chasing crabs on the beach once the sun goes down.

I get so much pleasure seeing the world through his eyes. Everything is so big and new and magical to him. This may be the best vacation ever.

Oh yea, he is excited to go to Alabama because they are his second favorite football team, next to the Razorbacks as you can see from this picture 2 years ago when he caught his first fish.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Jim, I will be across the rd. from you most likely in May, Wife and I own unit at Cotton Bayou condos. We spend most of May there and i'll have my boat in ( 25' Grady ) if you care to go out just let me know,always looking for a extra hand . Alan [email protected]


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you sir. I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ill be down at the end of May as well, 30th thru June 6 and I will have my 10 y.o. son with me who is my #1 fishing buddy. We will be in Gulf Shores, but thats only a few minutes away and would love to get up with any of you guys and do some fishing. I am really hoping they will have the new pier done and open by then. If not I will most likely be fishing somewhere around the pass. I fish every day, so I will be out there somewhere slinging bait. Give me a shout if your gonna be in the area, always enjoy meeting up with fellow fishermen.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome. It's all about the kids and instilling good things in them. 

My grandson spends every other weekend with us and all he talks about right now is the trip to Orange Beach. It's going to be awesome to see everything through his eyes. Right now, he pretty much loves to do anything his grandpa likes to do. We'll most likely stop by Weeks Bay Reserve on the way down since we stay the night in Hattiesburg, MS so that we only have a 3 hour drive on the day we arrive. He likes to walk trails with me and look for birds and other animals. We will also make a trip one day and take the ferry over to Dauphin Island and go to the Estuarium. Other than that, it's going to be spending most of our time on the pier fishing.

If you want some info about the place we will be staying at, PM me. It's kind of nice to have a pier to fish from and not have to fight for a place to fish. It's also nice to have some shade to be able to sit under.

Have a blast and keep your son fishing.


----------

